# Musik Mixer



## TimoSchaller (7. August 2009)

Hallo ich such ein Musik mixer wo man z.b. ein song aufnehmen kann und ein parr stellen raus und einfügen kann.


----------



## bokay (8. August 2009)

Audacity ist eine durch aus zu gebrauchende aber dennoch freie Software die, sollten deine Anforderungen nicht steigen, genau das Richtige für dich sein müsste.


----------

